# Free Horses!!



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

I recently got given a 17 yr old thoroughbred x new forest mare for free! why anyone would want to just give her away i dont know, she has the sweetest temperment and is a joy to ride. i think she is an amazing horse and cant believe i got her for free. have any of you been given a free horse that you is worth millions in your eyes?  post pictures of your freebie horses!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

What a pretty girl you have there!

Here is my freebie. A 18 y/o TB gelding. He is an eventer and trained to level 2 in dressage, but i am retiring him to just my new pleasure/trail horse. His name is Africa.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you!  wow he is stunning  you seriously got him for free?! 

my new girl is an ex eventer too!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

You guys definitely lucked out getting BEAUTIFUL, rideable horses for free!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Shes not rideable at the moment as shes foot sore, she hadnt had her feet trimmed/shod for a longgg time. but by the end of the week she should be perfectly sound


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

$25 is close enough to free right? Haha.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow...I like that horse horsesdontlie. They are all pretty. I've traded some horses but never actually gotten a free one.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

hahaha yess  hes got some pretty funky markings there. very nice looking guy  jake, right?


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I love the roached mane. <3 paints


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Oh wow...I like that horse horsesdontlie. They are all pretty. I've traded some horses but never actually gotten a free one.


Thank you. Seems like the three people here so far got very lucky with good horses. =)



> hahaha yess  hes got some pretty funky markings there. very nice looking guy  jake, right?


Yeah, I don't think there would ever be a ringer for him. :lol: Yup thats my boy.



> I love the roached mane. <3 paints


Me too! It looks so much better than his wimpy excuse of one before. Lol. Too thin.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

seen him around on here before, i like him alot  does he still have that problem when being saddled? or whatever it was lol


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> seen him around on here before, i like him alot  does he still have that problem when being saddled? or whatever it was lol


I show him off a lot. Haha. Thank you. Yes he does, I was actually going to update that thread but never got around to doing it. I don't think it will ever go away, its not anything I can change, I already spend 10 minutes just slowly cinching up, I'm looking into ulcer treatment, to see if it might be that. Its an ongoing case. o.0


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I got a free horse a few years ago. A lady I worked with was trying to sell him and her other horse to me for $750. I couldn't afford it so I kept declining. Eventually she just gave him to me and gave the other horse back to the previous owner. I had him for 2 years but he was a bucker and after vet visits, chiros and massages turned up nothing it was decided that was just who he was. After I got pregnant I gave him to my friend who had him a year, then she ran out of money and he went off the radar until january when I found him at the stable I started taking lessons at. Still bucking, but owned by a 13 year old girl who loves him anyway lol.

Here is a pic from when I first got him


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> I show him off a lot. Haha. Thank you. Yes he does, I was actually going to update that thread but never got around to doing it. I don't think it will ever go away, its not anything I can change, I already spend 10 minutes just slowly cinching up, I'm looking into ulcer treatment, to see if it might be that. Its an ongoing case. o.0


 
oh noo  how strange.. surely ulcers would have caused some other noticable symptoms though? i do hope you get it sorted, or at least figure out why hes like it. poor guy


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I got a free horse a few years ago. A lady I worked with was trying to sell him and her other horse to me for $750. I couldn't afford it so I kept declining. Eventually she just gave him to me and gave the other horse back to the previous owner. I had him for 2 years but he was a bucker and after vet visits, chiros and massages turned up nothing it was decided that was just who he was. After I got pregnant I gave him to my friend who had him a year, then she ran out of money and he went off the radar until january when I found him at the stable I started taking lessons at. Still bucking, but owned by a 13 year old girl who loves him anyway lol.
> 
> Here is a pic from when I first got him


 
awwehh hes cute  what a little terror  at least hes in a good home with someone that loves him despite his cheeky side


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I remember when I was 13 I liked the buckers too. Lol. Now I just want a nice quiet ride.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> I remember when I was 13 I liked the buckers too. Lol. Now I just want a nice quiet ride.


When I was 8 years old someone put me on a 4 year old during my lessons, bareback. He started to buck and everyone said the harder he bucked the harder I laughed.:lol:


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes i did. My other TB was $50


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

This is my freebie.
She's got her behavior issues in the arena, but she's a kick butt trail horse.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

flytobecat - shes gorgeous!  what breed?


im 18 & i still love the buckers  i dont like riding plods or perfectly behaved horses, i like a challenge. ive fallen off to many times to count, touch wood ive never broken a bone yet.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She's supposed to be mustang/arab. I can definitely see the mustang in her. The arab not so much.
I also like a horse with a lot of personality, but you can have your buckers.
I leave that to you young'uns.
I don't bounce as well as I used to.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Kawaii- You'll be singing a diffrent tune when you do actually get hurt. Especially if, like me, you get hurt bad enough to where it's going to effect you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> im 18 & i still love the buckers  i dont like riding plods or perfectly behaved horses, i like a challenge. ive fallen off to many times to count, touch wood ive never broken a bone yet.


You only _love_ them because you haven't gotten hurt yet. That, and the fact that you're still under 20 and think that limber body of yours is going to be around forever. 

I'd rather have a sane plodder than a moronic bucker. I hardly consider bucking to be a 'challenge'. It's more that the horse is illmannered and been allowed to get away with it, or perhaps in pain. Neither option is pleasant to consider, and both are the fault of one or more humans.

A sound, sane, well behaved animal is a beauty to behold. Y'all can keep those illmannered 'challenges'; I'll take the NICE horses. Got my last nice horse for free. Lovely animal with an even lovelier temperament.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> im 18 & i still love the buckers  i dont like riding plods or perfectly behaved horses, i like a challenge. ive fallen off to many times to count, touch wood ive never broken a bone yet.


I still like the buckers, and the first time they do it I get my laugh but I will not tolerate it after that. I've seen what the wrong bucker can do to even the most experienced rider years later, and its not nice. My grandma was a pro barrel racer and pro cutter by the time she was 19. She went to test a horse she was thinking about buying when she was about 22 and it bucked her in the middle of an asphalt rode, broke her back and the doctors said she wasn't ever going to walk again. Well she proved them all wrong and walked, but was never able to ride horses again.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Dont get me wrong i love a sane horse to ride alot of the time, but if theres ever a horse someone is having trouble with im always more than happy to get on it.. i usually get the crazy horses thrown in my direction lol on another note -

rode my new girl today... abo****e angel!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Give me a sane horse any day. Don't get me wrong, I love personality in horses... but I don't want 'personality' to translate into bucking, crow hopping and other methods designed to send me flying to the ground at warp speed.

And I'm only 24!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Hell, Courtney, I'm only 20. But, I have had an accident that will affect me for the rest of my life, so yeah, I prefer the easy ones. 

Call me a wimp if you'd like. But I do not want a horse with an attitude problem.


----------

